

What Snow Storms Do to the Economy [Infographic] - abrudtkuhl
http://www.mint.com/blog/wp-content/uploads/2011/01/mint-blizzard-infographic.jpg

======
MaysonL
S.b. "Effects". See <http://www.wsu.edu/~brians/errors/affect.html>

